# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Kozma Etoliani i Barabarte me Apostujt - 24 gusht

## Seminarist

*Hyrje*: Sot po paraqes serish disa pasazhe nga mesimet e Shen Kozmait, qe u flijua per besimin e krishtere ortodoks ne Shqiperi. Shenjti ka gjetur nderim te madh nder popullin e thjeshte besimtar, edhe nje numer i pafund mrekullish edhe nderhyrjesh hyjnore i jane atribuar atij, qe prej kohes se shtegtimit te tij ne kete bote.

Gjithashtu, sebashku me  Malazezin, Shen. Joan Vladimiri, i shekullit 11, manastiri i te cilit gjendet ne Sh'Gjon te Elbasanit, edhe Shen Vlashin armenin, manastiri i tecilit gjendet ne Shen Vlash te Durresit, Shen Kozmai eshte nje nga shenjtoret me te nderuar ne te krishteret ortodokse shqiptare.


*Perendia*: 


Eshte e kuptueshme qe te fillojme mesimin tone me Perendine, edhe kur te kemi mbaruar, te falenderojme Perendine - jo se une jam i denje qe te ze me goje e te shqiptoje emrin e Perendise, por se jam i sigurte se Perendia me shtyn te veproje keshtu, nepermjet meshires se Tij te madhe  e te pafund.


Perendia, i Gjithemiri edhe i Gjithemeshirshmi, o vellezerit e mi, eshte Nje, edhe kushdo qe thote se ka shume perendi, eshte prej djallit. Ai eshte nje Triune: Ati, Biri edhe Shpirti i Shenjte; serish nje natyre, nje lavdi, nje mbreteri, nje Perendi. Ai eshte i gjithe drite, i gjithi lumturi, i gjithi meshire, i gjithi dashuri.


Kete Trini te Tereshenjte e lavderojme edhe nderojme ne te krishteret ortodokse. Ai eshte Perendia i vertete, edhe te gjithe perendite e tjera te ashtequajtura, jane demone. Edhe nuk jemi vetem ne qe besojme, lavderojme edhe adhurojme Trinine e Shenjte, por engjejt, kryeengjejt, e te gjitha fuqite qiellore, po aq te shumte sa edhe yjet e qiellit edhe kokrat e reres se detit, qe papushim i kendojne hymne edhe e adhurojne kete Trini te Gjitheshenjte. Serish, nga dashuria per Trinine e Shenjte, burra e gra, te shumte si yjet e qiellit edhe kokrat e dheut te detit, derdhen gjakun e tyre, edhe po aq shume mohuan boten edhe shkuan neper shkretetira duke cuar nje jete shpirterore, edhe po aq shume jetuan ne bote me vetepermbajtje, pasterti, agjerim, lutje, lemoshe edhe virtute te tjera. Edhe te gjithe vajten ne parajse e gezojne ngahera.



*Dashuria*: 


Ne deshirojme qe ta kalojme mire ne kete jete edhe qe te shkojme ne parajse, edhe qe te therrasim Perendine tone te dashur At, neve na duhen dy dashuri:

Dashurine per Perendine edhe dashurine per te afermin tone.

Nje lloj dashurie e tille eshte natyrale, ndersa mos pasja e tyre, eshte kundra natyres. Po ashtu sikunder dallendyshes i duhen dy krahe qe te fluturoje ne ajer, po keshtu edhe ne kemi nevoje per keto dy dashuri, pasi pa to, nuk mund te shpetohemi.


Le te kemi pra Dashuri per Perendine edhe per te afermin tone. atehere Perendia vjen edhe na sjell gezim, duke mbjelle jeten e perjeteshme ne zemrat tona, e keshtu ne ia kalojme mire ne kete jete edhe po ashtu vemi ne parajse, ku gezohemi perjetesisht.


I lumur eshte ai njeri qe i ka te dyja keto dashuri ne zemren e tij, ate per Perendine edhe tjetren per te afermin e tij. Ai me siguri qe ka edhe Perendine, edhe kushdo qe ka Perendine, ka edhe cdo bekim edhe nuk mund ta duroje dot mekatin. 

Po ashtu, mjere ai qe nuk i ka keto dy dashuri. Me siguri qe ai ka djallin edhe te ligen, edhe fejen gjithnje.

Perendia, vellezerit e mi, na kerkon qe ti kemi keto dy dashuri. Po ashtu sikurse thote edhe Ai vete ne Ungjill: "Nga keto dy urdheresa, varet i gjithe ligji edhe profitet." Me ane ketyre dy dashurive, te gjithe shenjtoret e Kishes sone, burra e gra, fituan shenjterine edhe parajsen. Kushdo qe ka dashurine e bekuar, se pari per Perendine edhe se dyti per te afermin e tij te krishtere, behet i denje se marri Shen Trinine ne zemren e tij.


Nese deshironi te shpetoheni, mos kerkoni gje tjeter ne kete bote, aq shume sa dashurine.


vazhdon....

----------


## Seminarist

Ta dini, vellezerit e mi, se dashuria ka dy tipare, dy dhurata. Njera prej tyre eshte qe te forcoje njerine ne ate qe eshte e mire, ndersa tjetra eshte qe ta dobesoje ne ate qe eshte e lige. 

Une kam nje cope buke per te ngrene, ndersa ju nuk keni. Dashuria me thote: mos ha veteme, por jepi tet vellai edhe ti ha ate qe mbetet. 

Une kam te veshura. Dashuria me thote: jepi nje te veshur vellait tend, ndersa ti mbaj tjetren.

Une e hap gojen qe tu akuzoj, apo qe te them genjeshtra e tu mashtroj, por ne ate cast une kujtoj dashurine edhe ajo ma vdekeson gojen, edhe s'me le te them genjeshtra.

Une zgjas doren qe te marr ate qe eshte e jotja, parane tuaj, apo gjithshka qe keni. Dashuria nuk me le qe tua marr.

A e shihni vellezer te dashur, se c'dhurata ka dashuria?

Ata prej jush qe e fitojne buken me punen edhe djersen e tyre le te gezojne, pasi kjo buke eshte  e bekuare. Edhe nese beni ca lemoshe prej saj, ka per tu njohur si shume.
Por ata qe jetojne ne padrejtesi edhe te rrembyera, duhet te bejne vaje, pasi ato qe fitoni jane te mallkuara. Edhe nese do te beni lemosha prej ketij lloj te pasuri, nuk do tu beje aspak dobi, pasi eshte zjarr qe ju perpin.


Martiret e fituan parajsen me gjakun e tyre. Asketet, me jeten e tyre asketike. Tashti, vellezerit e mi, ju qe keni femije, si do ta fitoni parajsen? Me ane mikepritjesh, duke u dhene vellezerve tuaj te varfer, te verberve apo te caleve.



vazhdon...

----------


## Seminarist

*Perulesia*



Te krishterit i duhen dy krahe ne menyre qe te mund te ngrehet lart edhe te fitoje parajsen: perulesia edhe dashuria. Kur Urdheri i pare i Engjejve ra prej lavdise engjellore edhe u bene demone, te nente Urdherat e tjere u perulen edhe adhuruan Trinine e Shenjte, edhe keshtu mbeten ne gjendjen e tyre edhe gezojne ngahera perjetesisht. Ne po ashtu vellezerit e mi, duhet ta dime mire se c'fare e lige eshte krenaria - qe beri djallin te bjere nga lavdia engjellore edhe te digjet perjetesisht ne ferr - ndersa perulesia i mbajti engjejt ne Qiell, edhe ata gezojne perjetesisht ne Lavdine e Trinise se Shenjte. Keshtu pra lete shmangim krenarine, vellezerit e mi, pasi eshte bija e pare e djallit, eshte nje udhe qe te shpie per ne ferr, edhe le te kemi perulesi, pasi eshte engjellore, edhe udha qe te shpie ne parajse.



*Rrefimi*


Nese deshironi sherimin e shpirteve tuaja, ju duhen kater gjera.

E para eshte qe te falesh armiqte.

E dyta eshte te rrefyerit thellesisht.

E treta eshte te fajesuarit e vetes.

E katerta eshte te vendosurit per te mos mekatuar me.


Nese deshirojme qe te shpetohemi, na nevojitet per te fajesuar gjithnje vetet edhe te mos ngarkojme tjetrit gabimet tona. Edhe Perendia, qe eshte I Gjithemeshirshem, do te na fale.



*Agjerimi*


Ata qe jane te krishtere me te vertete duhet te agjerojne vazhdimisht, por vecanerisht te Merkurave, pasi Zoti u shit ne ate dite, edhe te Premteve, pasi Ai u kryqezuane ate dite. Po ashtu eshte detyre e jona qe te agjerojme gjate Kreshmeve, ashtu sikunder Fryme e Shenjteruare i ndricoi Eterit e Kishes qe te mesojne, ne menyre qe te vdekesojme pasionet edhe te perunjim trupin. Per me teper, nese e pakesojme ushqimin qe hame, jeta behet me e lehte. Agjeroni sipas mundesive tuaja, lutuni sipas mundesive tuaja, beni lemoshe sipas mundesive tuaja edhe gjithnje mbani vdekjen para syve tuaj edhe ne mendjen tuaj.



*Gruaja*


*Zoti e krijoi gruan te barabarte me burrin, jo inferiore.*

Te krishteret e mi, ju duhet ti duani grate tuaja si shoqe per krahe, edhe *jo ti konsideroni si skllave, pasi ajo eshte nje krijese e Perendise, po ashtu sikunder ju jeni*.
Perendia u kryqezua per te po aq shume sa edhe per ju. Ju e therrisni Perendine At, ajo po ashtu e therret At. Te dy ju, keni te njejten Bese, te njejtin Pagezim, te njejtin Liber Ungjijsh, te njeten Kungate te Shenjte, edhe te njejten Parajse per te gezuare.
*Perendia nuk e konsideron ate me te ulet se ju.*



[shenim nga Seminaristi: sa i qarte  edhe human ka qene mesimi i shen Kozmait, megjithese drejtuar nje populli (ne Jug te Shqiperise) ku trajtimi alla islamikce i gruas ishte bere natyral, edhe ne nje kohe ne te cilen barazia me gruan ishte e huaj per shoqeri te civilizuara perendimore po ashtu]


vazhdon...

----------


## Seminarist

*Mbajtja e se Dieles*


Mos e ndani veten nga Krishti edhe Kisha. A e degjoni priftin tek i bie Kembanes? Ngrehuni menjehere, lahuni edhe shkoni ne Kishe. Ndiqe me vemendje sherbesen e Mengjesit edhe po ashtu ate te Sherbeses Hyjnore. Ne nuk duhet te punojme apo te bejme tregti te dielvae. Gjithshka qe fitoni ne kete dite eshte mallkim....Mbajeni te Dielen perkushtuar Zotit.


*Lutja e Jesuit - po ashtu e njohur si "Lutja e zemres"*

Kjo lutje nuk duhet tu ndahet kurre:

_O Zoti Jisu Krisht, Bir edhe Fjale e Perendise se gjalle, me ndermjetimet e Hyjlindeses edhe te te gjithe shenjtoreve, meshirome mua mekatarin edhe sherbetorin tend te padenje_.

Ta thoni gjithnje kete lutje me buzet tuaja edhe mendje, dite e nate, kudo qe te jeni, ne jeni duke ngrene, ecur, duke punuar, apo ndenjur ulur. Gjitnje meditoni mbi te, pasi ju ben shume dobi, e ju liron nga cdo e lige, e ju shpeton nga Ferri i perjetshem, edhe ju ben te denje qe te veni ne Parajse, atdheun tone qiellor.


vazhdon...

----------


## Seminarist

*Meditimi mbi vdekjen*


Nuk ka mesonjes me te mire se vdekja.

Mbajeni vdekjen ne mendjen tuaj, si edhe kohen kur ju do ta lini kete bote jo te vertete, per te vajtur tek ajo tjetra qe eshte e perjeteshme.



[Shenim nga Seminaristi: E shoh te arsyeshme te bej disa sqarime te vogla.

Se pari, kete tekst , te marre nga At Demetrios Serfes, une po e pershtas ne shqipen toske me aq mundesi sa kam, per ta afruar me teper me audiencen se ciles i foli Shen Kozmai.

Pra Shenjti keto predikime, i ka mbajtur nder fshatrat ortodokse shqiptare, ne kohen e Ali Pashe Tepelenes, duke shkuar deri ne Shqiperi te mesme. Me sa mbaj mend une, fjalet e tij u regjistruan jo vetem nga nxenesit e tij qe e shoqeronin, por edhe nga nje grup tregetaresh latine.

Po ta vini re, Shen Kozmai flet mbi lutjen e zemres, qe nuk njihet shume nder ortodokse te pamesuar.
Kjo lutje behet me Komboskin (nje lloj tespie ortodokse e perbere nga 33 nyje ose kombe ne greqisht). Eshte shume e praktikueshme nder murgjer e besimtaret praktikante, edhe keshillohet shume nga te gjithe Eterit e Kishes.


Po ashtu, te medituarit  e vazhdueshem mbi vdekjen edhe momentin e daljes para gjygjit te Zotit, ka qene nje nga praktikat meditative me te keshilluara nga Eterit edhe shenjtoret e Kishes ortodokse.)


vazhdon

----------


## Seminarist

*Jeta pas Vdekjes*


Ata qe jane me te vertete te krishtere, nuk duhet te vajtojne per te vdekurit, ashtu sikunder te pabeset edhe jo shpresimtaret, qe nuk kane shprese ne Ringjalljen. Kjo bote, vellezerit e mi, eshte si nje burg. Kur duhet te gezohemi? Ndersa jemi ne burg, apo kur lirohemi prej burgut? Me duket se ndersa jemi ne burg, ne duhet madje te vajtojme edhe te trishtohemi, ndersa kur dalim jashte burgut, ne duhet te gezohemi. Prandaj vellezerit e mi, mos mos beni gjeme per te vdekurit, por nese i doni me te vertete, beni cfare te mundeni per shpirtet e tyre; ofroni liturgji, sherbesa perkujtimore, agjerime, lutje edhe lemosha.



*Mesimi i Shkrimeve*


Mbaji fshehur te gjitha mendimet e Ungjijve te Shenjte, pasi ato jane diamante, thesare, gezim, ndricim e jete e perjeteshme. *Pasja e shume Kishave (ortodokse), as nuk e ruan e as nuk e forcon Besen tone ne permasa edhe forma te mjaftueshme, nese ato qe besojne ne Perendine nuk jane te ndricuar prej Dhiates se Re edhe te Vjetere.*


*Une kam pare se fjalet edhe Urdheresat e Krishtit jane te pastra, te verteta, te shkelqyeshme edhe me te shndritshme se Dielli, edhe kushdo qe beson ne Krishtin edhe e quan ate Perendi edhe jeton sipas mesimeve te Tij, te dhena ne Ungjijte, eshte fatlumur edhe i tribekuar*


vazhdon...

----------


## Seminarist

ABIGAIL, pergjigja e Q. A nuk ishte fyese ne fjale fare, por ishte e pavlere per mendimin tim (ne mos te them ashtu me qellime te kota provokimi). Mua Shpresmiri me keshilloi qe ti thosha QA se eshte i mirepritur per pyetje...

megjithese une nuk e pyeta shpresmirin se si duhet te veproj, pasi po te kem nevoje per edukatore Shpresmir, te jesh i sgurte se nuk do te vije puna deri tek ti......!

Deshiron ndokush te beje debat mbi shen Kozmane apo tjeter shenjtor te Kishes? Sipas metodes te pyetjeve une jam ne gjendje tu pergjigjem, por perse te humbas kohen kot?

Vetem nje gje:

Kjo eshte nje deshmi se si Kisha ortodokse ka mesuar gjithnje se njohja personale e Shkrimit te Shenjte eshte nje domosdoshmeri shpirterore, ne kundershtim me akuzat e rreme se Kisha ndalon leximin e Shkrimit te Shenjte!


*vazhdim...*

Fryma e Shenjte ndricoi separi profitet edhe ata shkrojten Shkrimet Hyjnore; se dyti, Ai ndricoi Apostojt e Shenjteruare; edhe se treti, Ai ndricoi eterit e Shenjte, edhe ata shpjeguan librat e Kishes sone, ne menyre qe te dime se si te veprojme.

Besa jone eshte themelosur prej Shenjterve te urte e te mesuar, te cilet shpjeguan shpjeguan Shkrimin e Shenjte edhe na ndricuan edhe neve nepermjet mesimeve te tyre te frumezuara hyjnisht.


Fund!

----------


## Albo

*24 Gusht Tropari (Toni 4)*

_Me kenge le te brohorasim per te mirenjohurin Kozma, qe me lavdi shkelqeu ne detyrat e martireve, prifterinjve, dhe asketikeve dhe le te mblidhemi; sepse ai shperndan sherim atyre qe i jane afruar me besim, meqenese, si i barabarte me Apostujt, ai kishte guxim perpara Krishtit._

Shen Kozmai konsiderohet si i Barabarte me Apostujt. Ai ka lindur ne Mega Dendron te Aetolia ne 1714. Ai u be murg dhe jetoi ne Malin Athos per shume vite, por u merzit nga mungesa e njohurive mbi ungjillinin ne rradhet e popujve orthodhokse nen sundimin turk. Ai studioi retorike ne Konstandinopoje dhe mori nje bekim nga Patriarku Serafim II qe te shkonte dhe predikonte Ungjillin. Ai predikoi ne Maqedoni, Serbi, Shqiperi dhe Greqi dhe ndertoi shkolla. Per ta degjuar nuk erdhen vetem te Krishteret por edhe shume Muslimane. Ai njihej si nje njeri shume i shenjte. Gjithmone kerkoi bekimin e Peshkopit Orthodhoks lokal perpara se te predikonte ne ate zone, ose te autoriteteve turke. Predikimet e tij kunder praktikave te pandershme ne biznes zgjuan zemerimin e tregtareve hebrej dhe orthodhokse. Ata e akuzuan pa te drejte tek autoritetet turke. Turqit e mbyten dhe ia hodhen trupin ne lume ne Shqiperi. Kjo ndodhi ne 24 Gusht 1779. Ai ishte 65 vjec. Relikat e tij u ruajten dhe kane bere cudira ne popull qe prej atehere.

Kjo me poshte eshte nje shembull i predikimit te Shen Kozmait ne librin e tij te titulluar, Duaje Komshiun Tend.

"Nese doni qe te gjeni dashurine perfekte, shkoni dhe shitini te gjitha plackat dhe jepuani te varferve, shkoni atje ku te gjeni nje zotni dhe behuni skllav i tij. A mund ta beni kete qe beheni perfekt?
Ju thoni se eshte shume e rende? Atehere beni dicka tjeter. Mos e shisni veten si skllav. Shisni vetem plackat tuaja dhe jepuani gjithcka te varferve. A mund ta beni kete gje? Apo ju duket edhe kjo nje detyre shume e rende?
Ne rregull, nuk mund ti falni te gjitha plackat tuaja. Atehere jepni gjysmat, nje te treten, nje te pesten. A mos eshte edhe kjo shume e rende? Atehere jepni nje te dhjeten. A mund ta beni kete? Eshte dhe kjo shume e rende?
Po sikur. Mos e shisni veten si skllav. Mos i jepni asnje qindarke te varferve. Vetem beni kete. Mos ia merrni vellait tuaj te varfer xhaketen, mos ia merrni buken, mos e persekutoni ate, mos e hani te gjalle ate. Nese nuk doni qe ti beni atij mire, te pakten mos i beni keq. Lereni te qete. Eshte edhe kjo shume e rende per ju?
Ju thoni se doni qe te shpetoni. Por si? Si mund te shpetojme kur cdo gje qe na kerkohet te bejme eshte shume e rende per ne? Ne zbresim dhe zbresim derisa nuk ka me vend me poshte. Zoti eshte i plotmeshirshem, po, por ai ka gjithashtu edhe nje shufer hekuri."

_Burimi: http://www.comeandseeicons.com/phn56.htm_

----------


## Albo

*PASAZHE TE ZGJEDHURA NGA MESIMET E SHEN KOZMAIT*


*ZOTI*

Eshte me vend qe ta fillojme mesimin tone me Zotin, dhe kur te kemi mbaruar ta falenderojme Zotin - jo se une jam i denje qe te ze ne goje emrin e Zotit, por jam i sigurt qe Zoti vuan qe une te bej nje gje te tille fale perkushtimit te Tij te pafund.

Zoti i gjithe-miresishem dhe plot-meshirshem, vellezer, eshte nje, dhe kushdo qe thote se ka shume Zoter eshte nje djall. Ai eshte i triun: Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjte; por me nje natyre, nje lavdi, nje mbreteri, nje Zot. Ai eshte gjithe drite, gjithe gezim, gjithe perkushtim, gjithe dashuri.

Kjo Trini e Tereshenjte qe ne besojme, te Krishteret Orthodhokse e lavderojne dhe adhurojne. Ai eshte Zoti i vertete dhe te gjithe te ashtuquajtur zoter te tjere jane demone. Dhe nuk jemi vetem ne qe besojme, lavderojme dhe adhurojme Trinine e Shenjte, por edhe engjejt, kryengjejt dhe te gjithe qeniet qiellore te panumurueshme si yjet e qiellit dhe si rera e detit e lavderojne papushim Trinine e Tereshenjte me himne dhe adhurime. Perseri, fale dashurise per Trinine e Shenjte, burrat dhe grate, te panumert si yjet ne qiell dhe si kokrrizat e reres se detit, kane derdhur gjakun e tyre, dhe po aq shume kane hequr dore nga bota dhe kane shkruar ne shkretetira qe te bejne nje jete me perpjekje shpirterore, dhe po aq shume jetuan ne bote me vetepermbajtje dhe virgjeri, duke mbajtur kreshme, duke u lutur, duke ndihmuar te vobektet dhe duke ndjekur praktika te tjera; dhe te gjithe shkuan ne Parajse dhe jetojne te lumtur qe atehere.


*DASHURIA*

Nese duam qe tia kalojme mire ne kete jete dhe te shkojme ne Parajse, dhe ta quajme Zotin tone dashuri dhe baba, duhet qe te kemi dy dashuri: dashurine per Zotin dhe dashurine per komshiun. Eshte e natyrshme per ne qe ti kemi keto dy dashuri, dhe ne kundershtim me natyren ben vaki te mos i kemi. Ashtu si zogu ka nevoje per dy krahe qe te fluturoje ne ajer, ashtu edhe ne kemi nevoje per keto dy dashurite sepse pa ato nuk mund te shpetojme.

Le te duam Zotin dhe njerezit tane. Dhe pastaj Zoti na vjen dhe na sjell gezim duke mbjelle jeten e perjetshme ne zemrat tona, dhe ne ia kalojme mire ne kete jete dhe shkojme ne Parajse, atje ku do te gezojme pergjithmone.

Me fat eshte ai njeri qe i ka keto dy dashuri ne zemren e tij, ate per Zotin dhe ate per vellezerit e tij. Ai po qe e ka Zotin; dhe kushdo qe ka Zotin ka cdo bekim dhe nuk bie ne mekat. Nga ana tjeter, fatkeq eshte ai njeri qe nuk i ka keto dy dashuri. Me siguri qe ai ka djallin dhe te keqen dhe gjithmone ben mekate. Zoti, vellezerit e mi, na kerkon qe ti kemi keto dy dashuri. Ashtu si Ai Vete shkruan ne Ungjillin e Tij te Shenjte: "Ne keto dy urdherime varen te gjitha ligjet dhe gjithe Profetet." Nepermjet ketyre dy dashurive, te gjithe Shenjtoret e Kishes sone, burra dhe gra, arriten te Shenjterohen dhe fituan Parajsen. Kushdo qe e ka marre bekimin e dashurise, te paren per Zotin dhe te dyten per vellezerit e tij te Krishtere, behet i denje per te marre Trinine e Shenjte ne zemren e tij.

Nese doni qe te shpetoni, mos kerkoni asgje tjeter ne kete bote pervec dashurise.

Duhet te dini vellezer se dashuria ka dy karakteristika, dy dhurata. Nje prej tyre eshte qe te fuqizoje njeriun ne ate qe eshte e mire dhe tjetra eshte qe ta dobesoje njeriun ne ate qe eshte e keqe. Une kam nje cope buke per te ngrene; ju nuk keni. Dashuria me thote mua: Mos e ha ate vetem, jepu ca vellezerve te tu dhe ti ha ate qe mbetet. Une kam roba; dashuria me thote mua: jepja nje rrobe vellait tend dhe ti vish tjetren. E hap gojen qe t'u akuzoj, qe tu genjej, qe tu mashtroj; por menjehere me vjen ndermend dashuria e cila ma mbyll gojen dhe nuk me le mua qe tu them genjeshtra. E zgjat doren qe tu marr ate qe ju perket juve, parate tuaja, te gjithe pasurine tuaj. Dashuria nuk me lejon qe tua marr. E shikoni vellezer se cfare dhurata ka dashuria?

Te gjithe ju qe e fitoni buken e gojes me vuajtje dhe djerse duhet te gezoheni, sepse ajo buke eshte e bekuar; dhe nese jepni pak nga ajo buke si lemoshe do tu jepet edhe aq tjeter. Por ata qe jetojne me mjete jo te drejta dhe tregohen doreshtrenguar do te vajtojne, sepse ajo qe ata fitojne eshte e mallkuar; edhe nese jepni nje pjese lemoshe, nuk keni per te perfituar asgje pasi ju djeg zjarri perbrenda.

Martiret e fituan Parajsen me gjakun e tyre; Asketiket, me jeten e tyre asketike. Kurse ju vellezerit e mi, ju qe keni femije, si do ta fitoni Parajsen? Nepermjet mikepritjes, duke u ardhur ne ndihme vellezerve, te varferve, te verberve dhe te ngrateve.


*PERULESIA*

I Krishteri ka nevoje per dy krahe ne menyre qe te ngjitet lart ne Parajse; perulesine dhe dashurine. Kur rreshti i pare i engjejve ra nga lavdia engjellore dhe u kthyen ne demone, 9 rreshtat e tjere u perulen dhe adhuruan Trinine e Tereshenjte, duke qendruar ne vendet e tyre dhe duke gezuar ne perjetesi. Edhe ne, vellezerit e mi, duhet te reflektojme se sa gje e keqe eshte krenaria - qe na solli djallin nga lavdia engjellore i cili do te digjet gjithmone ne ferr - dhe ajo perulesi i mbajti engjejt ne Qiell, dhe ata gezojne papushim ne lavdine e Trinise se Shenjte. Le ti qendrojme larg krenarise vellezer se eshte e bija e pare e djallit, eshte nje shteg qe te con ne Ferr, dhe le te jemi te perulur sepse eshte engjellore, eshte nje shteg qe te shpie ne Parajse.


*RREFIMI*

Nese doni qe te sheroni shpirtin tuaj, ju duhen kater gjera. E para eshte qe te falni armiqte tuaj. E dyta eshte qe te rrefeni gjithcka qe keni bere. E treta eshte qe tia vini fajin vetes. E katerta eshte qe te vendosni qe te mos beni me mekat. Nese duam qe te shpetojme, duhet qe gjithmone te bejme veten me faj dhe jo tua hedhim fajin te tjereve. Dhe Zoti, qe eshte me i perkushtuari, do te na fali.


*MBAJTJA E KRESHMES*

Ne qe jemi te Krishtere te devotshem duhet te mbajme kreshme gjithmone, por ne menyre te vecante te merkurave, sepse Perendia u shit ne ate dite, dhe te Premteve, sepse Ai u kryqezua ne ate dite. Po ashtu, eshte detyra jone qe gjate sezonit te Kreshmes se Madhe, ashtu si Shpirti i Shenjte ndricoi Eterit e Shenjte te Kishes me pushtet, ne menyre qe te poshteronin pasionet dhe te perulnin trupin. Per me teper, nese e pakesojme ushqimin qe hame, jeta behet me e lehte per ne. Mbani kreshme sipas mundesive, lutuni sic duhet sipas mundesive, ndihmoni te vobektit sipas mundesive dhe gjithmone mbani para syve te mendjes vdekjen.


*VIRGJERIA*

Ashtu si njerezit preferojne me mire floririn se sa argjendin, ashtu dhe Zoti preferon martesen, por virgjerine e preferon akoma me shume, ne menyre qe tu tregoje ju se nese arini qe ta ruani virgjerine dhe beheni murg, ose nje murgeshe nese jeni femer, jeni me fat dhe tre here e bekuar pasi jeni te cliruar nga gjerat e kesaj bote, jeni si nje engjell. Megjithate, nese doni qe te ruani virgjerine, duhet qe si fillim te hiqni dore nga pasuria dhe duhet qe ta disiplinoni trupin me mbajtje kreshme, lutje, virgjile, dhe vuajtje ne menyre qe te perulni mishin. Gjithashtu, duhet qe ti largoheni botes... Nuk ka menyre tjeter per nje murg qe te shpetoje, vetem duke iu larguar larg botes.


*GRUAJA*

Zoti e krijoi gruan te barabarte me burrin, jo inferiore.

Te Krishteret e mi, duhet ti doni grate tuaja si shoqe jete, dhe jo ti konsideroni si skllave, sepse edhe ajo eshte nje krijese e Zotit, ashtu sic jeni edhe ju. Zoti u kryqezua per te ashtu sic u kryqezua edhe per ju. Ju e quani Zotin At, dhe ajo e quan Ate At po ashtu. Qe te dy keni te njejtin Besim, te njejtin Pagezim, te njejtin Liber te Ungjijve, te njejten Kungate te Shenjte, te njejten Parajse per te gezuar. Zoti nuk e shikon ate si inferiore ndaj jush.


*TE MBASH TE DJELEN*

Mos e ndani veten nga Krishti dhe nga Kisha. E degoni priftin qe po i bie kembanes? Ngrihuni menjehere nga vendi, lahuni dhe shkoni ne kishe. Merrni pjese dhe ndiqni me vemendje mesimet e Kishes dhe Liturgjine Hyjnore. Nuk duhet qe te punojme apo bejme biznes te djelave. Fitimi qe merrni te djelave eshte mallkimi... Mbajini te Djelen si nje dite te dedikuar Zotit.


*LUTJA E JEZUSIT - "Lutja e Zemres"*

Kjo lutje nuk duhet tu mungoje asnjehere: O Zot Jezu Krisht, o Biri dhe Fjala e Zotit te gjalle, me Hyjelindesen dhe gjithe Shenjtoret ki meshire per mua, sherbetorin tend mekatar te padenje." (Kjo eshte lutja e Jezu Krishtit: "O Zot Jezu Krisht, i Biri i Perendise, Ki Meshire Per Mua Mekatarin.") Gjithmoni thuajeni kete lutje si me goje edhe me mendje, diten dhe nate, kudo qe te jeni, kur te jeni duke ngrene, duke ecur, duke punuar, duke ndenjur. Gjithmone meditoni ne lidhje me te, sepse ju vjen ne ndihme jashte mase, ju pastron ketu nga cdo e keqe,  dhe ju shpie atje duke ju shpetuar nga Ferri i perjetshem, dhe ju ben te denje qe te shkoni ne Parajse, ne vendin tone qiellor.


*MEDITIM MBI VDEKJEN*

Nuk ka mesues me te mire se vdekja.

Mbajeni vdekjen perpara mendjeve tuaja: eshte koha qe kur do te lini kete bote jo te vertete dhe do te shkoni ne ate tjetren qe eshte e perjetshme.


*JETA PAS VDEKJES*

Ne qe jemi te Krishtere te devotshem nuk duhet te qajme per te vdekurit sic bejne jobesimtaret e pashprese, qe nuk kane shprese ne ringjallje. Kjo bote, vellezerit e mi, eshte si nje burg. Kur duhet te gezoje njeriu? Kur hyn ne burg apo kur del nga burgu? Mua me duket se kur hyn ne burg duhet qe te qaje dhe te merzitet, dhe kur del nga burgu duhet te gezoje. Prandaj vellezer, mos vajtoni per te vdekurit, por nese me te vertete i doni, beni cfare te mundni per shpirtrat e tyre; mbani liturgji, sherbime kujtimore, mbani kreshme, lutje dhe ndihmoni te vobektet.


*MESIMI I SHKRIMEVE TE SHENJTA*

Mbani parasysh te gjitha mendimet e Ungjijve te Shenjte, sepse jane plot me diamante, thesare, gezim, kenaqesi, jete te perjetshme. Ekzistenca e shume kishave nuk e ruan dhe as nuk e fuqizon besimin tone ne masen dhe ne menyren e duhur, nese ata qe besojne ne Zot nuk ndricohen nga Dhiata e Vjeter dhe e Re.

Mua me jane dukur fjalet dhe urdherimet e Krishtit te pasterta, te shenjta, te verteta, plot shkelqim, me te shkelqyeshme se dielli; dhe kushdo qe beson ne Krisht dhe e therret Ate Zot, dhe jeton sipas mesimeve te Tij, qe permbahen ne Ungjijte e Shenjte, eshte me fat dhe tre here i bekuar.

Shpirti i Shenjte ndricoi ne fillim Profetet e shenjte dhe ata shkruan Shkrimin Hyjnor; se dyti, Ai ndricoi Apostujt e shenjte; se treti, Ai ndricoi Eterit e shenjte, dhe ata na i kane shpjeguar librate  Kishes ne menyre qe ne te dime si te sillemi.

Besimi yne na eshte siguruar nga Shenjtore te zgjuar dhe te ditur qe na i shpjeguan Shkrimet e Shenjta ashtu sic duhet dhe na kane ndricuar mendjen me ligjeratat e tyre me frymezim qiellor.

_Burimi: Modern Orthodox Saints I, St. Cosmas Aitolos, nga (Dr.) Constantine Cavarnos., INSTITUTE FOR BYZANTINE AND MODERN GREEK STUDIES., Belmont, Massachusetts., faqet.81-94.) Perktheu nga anglishtja ne shqip, Ilirjan Papa._

----------


## Albo

*Shen Kozmai, Apostulli i te Varferve*


*"Ne cdo qytet qe te hyni, falini paqe atij qyteti"*

Perendia dhe Zoti yne, Jezu Krisht, vellezer, i zoti dhe sunduesi me i dashur, krijuesi i engjejve dhe gjithe krijesave perceptueshme dhe inteligjente, u prek nga miresia qe ka per racen njerezore dhe na dha dhe vazhdon te na jape cdo dite, cdo ore, dhe cdo moment nje numer te pafund dhuratash. Pervec ketyre, ai zbriti dhe u be nje njeri perfekt nga Shpirti i Shenjte dhe nga gjaku me i pastert i Zonjes sone, Hyjelindeses dhe Virgjereshes se Perjetshme Mari, ne menyre qe ne mund te shpetojme nga duart e djallit dhe te behemi bij dhe trashegimtare te mbreterise se tij, qe te gezojme perjete ne parajse se bashku me engjejt, dhe te mos digjemi ne ferr me pabesimtaret dhe demonet.

*Misioni i Apostujve*

Ashtu si sundimtari ka vreshta dhe fusha dhe merr ne pune puntore, ashtu edhe Zoti qe ka gjithe boten si vresht mori 12 Apostuj dhe u dha hiresine dhe bekimin e tij dhe i dergoi anembane botes qe tu mesonin njerezve si te jetonin mire mbi toke, ne paqe, me dashuri, dhe me vone te shkojne ne parajse per te gezuar ne perjetesi. Ai i dergoi ata qe tu mesonin njerezve si te pendoheshin, te besonin, dhe te pagezoheshin ne emer te Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit te Shenjte, dhe te kishin dashuri per Zotin dhe per vellezerit e tyre. Kudo ku shkuan Apostujt dhe u mirepriten nga vendasit, Zoti i urdheroi qe te bekonin token, dhe kudo ku shkuan dhe nuk u mirepriten, Zoti i urdheroi qe te shkundnin tymin nga kepucet e tyre dhe te iknin prej andej.

Me te marre hiresine e Shpirtit te Shenjte, Apostujt e shenjte, si sherbetore te zgjuar dhe besnike te Krishtit, vrapuan si vetetima ne gjithe boten. Me hiresi sheruan te verberit, te shurdhet, lebrozet, dhe ata te pushtuar nga demonet. Dhe ajo me madheshtorja, ne emer te Krishtit ata urdheruan te vdekurit dhe ata u ngriten perseri nga varri.

Ne cdo toke qe Apostujt shkuan dhe u mirepriten nga njerezit, ata i kthyen keta njerez ne te Krishtere, kurorezuan peshkope dhe prifterinj, ngriten kisha, dhe bekuan token qe te behej nje parajse mbi toke, e mbushur me gezim dhe hare, nje vendbanim engjejsh, nje vendbanim per Krishtin tone. Por ne ato vende qe shkuan dhe nuk u priten nga njerezit, ai i mesoi ata qe te shkundnin pluhurin nga kepucet e tyre, dhe nje mallkim ne vend te nje bekimi ngeli mbi ate toke, nje vendbanim per djallin dhe jo per Krishtin.


*Jeta dhe Misioni i At Kozmait
*
Eshte veprim i urte dhe i duhur per nje mesues, qe kur do te japi mesim, te njihet me pare me nxenesit e vete dhe po ashtu nxenesit te kene nje mundesi qe te vleresojne se cfare mesuesi ai eshte.

Une, vellezer, qe me ka bere te denje perkushtimi i Krishtit qe te qendroj ne kete vend te shenjte apostolik, kam pyetur per ju para se te vija ketu dhe kam mesuar qe me hiresine e Perendise dhe Zotit Jezu Krisht ju nuk jeni greke, ju nuk jeni te pabese, heretike, te pazot, por jeni besimtare te Krishteret Orthodhokse qe besoni dhe jeni pagezuar ne emer te Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit te Shenjte; ju jeni bijte dhe bijat e Krishtit tone. Dhe jo vetem une nuk jam i denje t'u mesoj ju, por as tu puth kembet, sepse secili prej jush vlen me shume se gjithe bota. Fisnikeria juaj duhet te kete degjuar per mua. Dhe e di qe disa njerez ju kane thene gjera te tjera per mua, por nese doni te mesoni te verteten, une do tua tregoj.

Atdheu im tokesor i pafrytshem dhe i rreme eshte provinca e Artes, ne distriktin e Apokouro. Babai, nena dhe familja ime te gjithe jane besimtare te devotshem te Krishtere Orthodhokse. Megjithate, edhe une vellezer jam nje njeri me plot mekate, me shume se cdo njeri. Por une jam nej sherbetor i Zotit tone Jezu Krisht qe u kryqezua. Jo se une jam i denje per te qene sherbetori i Krishtit, por Krishti denjoi qe te me bente shebertorin e tij fale perkushtimit te tij. Prandaj vellezer, une besoj, lavderoj dhe adhuroj Krishtin tone. Eshte Krishti te cilit une i lutem qe te me pastroje nga cdo mekat shpirteror apo trupor. Eshte Krishti te cilit une i lutem qe me japi fuqi ne menyre qe te jem ne gjendje te pushtoj 3 armiqte: boten, mishin, djallin. I lutem Krishtit qe te me beje te denje qe edhe une te derdh gjakun tim per dashurine e tij ashtu sic e derdhi ai gjakun e tij per dashurine time.

Nese do te ishte e mundur vellezer qe une te ngjitesha ne qiell dhe te bertisja me nje ze te forte predikimin se vetem Krishti eshte Biri dhe Fjala e Zotit, Zoti i vertete dhe jeta e gjithckaje, do ta kisha bere nje gje te tille. Por duke qene se une nuk mund te bej dot nje gje kaq te madhe, bej kete gjene e vogel nga ana tjeter: eci nga nje vend ne tjetrin dhe u mesoj vellezerve te mi me aq sa mundem, jo si mesues por si vella. Vetem Krishti yne eshte mesues.

Sa u preka nga kjo vellezer, do tua tregoj. Pasi e lashe atdheun tim 50 vjet me pare, udhetova ne shume vende, keshtjella, qytete, fshate, dhe ne menyre te vecante ne Konstandinopoje. Qendrova me gjate se kudo ne Malin e Shenjte, 17 vjet, ku derdha lot per mekatet e mia.


*Thesaret e Ungjillit*

Ne mes dhuratave te pafundme qe me ka dhene Perendia, ai me beri te denje qe te mesoj pak dije greke dhe keshtu munda qe te behem murg. Duke studiuar Ungjillin e shenjte, gjeta ne te mesime nga me te ndryshmet te cilat per mua jane diamante, thesare, pasuri, gezim, ngazellim i jetes se perjetshme. Ne mes gjerash te tjera, gjeta edhe kete mesim ne te cilin Krishti na thote: asnje i krishtere, nuk duhet ta vrasi mendjen vetem per vete, e si mund te shpetoje po veproi keshtu, prandaj duhet te vrisni mendjen edhe vellezerit tuaj ne menyre qe ata te mos bien ne mekat.

Duke degjuar kete mesimin me te dashur te Krishtit tone, qe te mendojme edhe per vellezerit tane, mu ngulit ne zemer per shume vite ashtu si ai krimbi qe gryen pak nga pak drurin. Duke patur parasysh injorancen time, cfare mund te beja?

Kerkova keshillen e eterve shpirterore, peshkopeve dhe patriarkeve dhe ju tregova per mendimet e mia, dhe i pyeta nese keto pune te miat ishin te pelqyera ne syte e Perendise. Te gjithe me shtyne qe ti vija ne jete keto mendime pasi keto pune te miat ishin te mira dhe te shenjta.

Ne fakt, i shtyre edhe nga Shenjteria e Tij Patriarku Sofroniosmai, bekimi i Tij qofte me ne - mora edhe bekimin e Tij te shenjte, braktisa perparimin tim, mireqenien time, dhe shkova duke ecur nga nje vend ne tjetrin qe te mesoja vellezerit e mi.


*Hiresia eshte Falas*

Ne fillimet e mia si mesues, me lindi nje mendim qe tu kerkoja para njerezve sepse isha koprac dhe i doja fort parate, monedhat e florinjta akoma me shume, jo si fisnikeria juaj qe i percmoni parate, apo jo?

Por duke studiuar Ungjillin e Shenjte, gjeta nje mesim tjeter ku Krishti shprehet: "Une u jap hiresine time falas, qe dhe ju duhet tua jepni falas vellezerve tuaj; jepni mesim pa pagese, keshilloni pa pagese, degjoni rrefime pa pagese, dhe nese kerkoni apo merrni ndonje pagese per mesimet tuaja, te medha apo te vogla qofshin, apo qofte edhe nje qindarke, une do tu bej te vdisni dhe do tu shpie ne ferr."

Duke degjuar kete mesim kaq te embel te Krishtit vellezer, qe duhet te punojme per vellezerit tane pa pagese, mu duk edhe mua ne fillim si shume e veshtire. Me vone ama, mu duk shume i embel si mjalti, dhe e lavderova e lavderova Krishtin 1000 here sepse ai me mbrojti nga pasioni per para. Fale hiresise se Perendise dhe Zotit tone Jezu Krisht, te Kryqzuarit, une nuk kam as kulete, as shtepi, as shporte, dhe as nje robe tjeter se kjo qe kam veshur.

Dhe perseri i lutem Perendise qe asnjehere te mos lejoje qe te ble nje kulete deri ne fund te jetes time, sepse nese filloj qe te marr para, i humbas te gjitha menjehere vellezer. Nuk mund ti sherbej te dyjave: ose Zotit ose djallit.

----------


## Albo

*PARAVOLI NGA SHEN KOZMAI*


*Diamandi i Paçmuar*

Nje tregtar i quajtuar Irracional kish qene ne biznes per 40-50 vjet. Nuk pati asnjehere sukses. Nje dite gjeti nje qese. E hapi dhe gjeti ca monedha fallco, ca ruaza fallco, dhe ne mes te qeses gjeti nje diamand puro. E mori qesen me para dhe ia coi leke-shkembyesi qe ti shikonin nese ishin te verteta apo fallco. Duke i vrojtuar me kujdes, leke-shkembyesi i tha qe parate ishin fallco dhe vetem diamandi ishte i vertete. Tregtari nuk e besoi ate dhe ia coi edhe nje leke-shkembyesi tjeter. Edhe ai i tha qe gjithcka ishte fallco pervec diamantit qe ishte puro. Tregtari u merzit dhe mori diamandin ne dore dhe parate fallco i la ne kulete.

Rruges per ne shtepi, ai gjeti nje te verber qe i tha: "Dua te shikoj fuqine qe ka diamandi."

Dhe per cudine e cudirave! Kur diamandi preku syte e te verberit, syte u hapen dhe i verberi shikonte perseri. Tregtari u gezua pa mase.

Duke vazhduar, tregtari takoi nje shurdh-memec dhe sapo e preku me diamantin, ai filloi te flase e te degjoje. Takoi edhe nje njeri me te meta mendore, dhe kur e preku me diamand, ai u sherrua. Preku nje burre te varfer me te, dhe i varferi u be i pasur. Preku nje burre plak dhe plaku u be i ri dhe i forte perseri. Preku nje te vdekur me te, dhe menjehere i vdekuri erdhi ne jete.

Duke pare gjithe keto mbrekulli, zemra e tregtarit u ndez zjarr nga gezimi, dhe mori monedhat dhe parate fallco dhe i hodhi ne det. Mbajti vetem diamandin dhe iku ne shtepi.

I erdhi ora edhe tregtarit qe te vdiste. I therriti te gjithe pjestaret e familjes se tij dhe u tha: "Femijet e mi, jam marre me biznes ne kete bote per 40 a 50 vjet. Asnjehere nuk me eci. Pastaj gjeta kete qese me disa monedha floriri fallco dhe me disa para fallco dhe me kete diamand qe ka aq shume fuqi sa ngriti te vdekurit ne jete, i beri te varferit te pasur, u hapi syte te verberve, beri te degjojne perseri te shurdhet, dhe sherroi semundje te ndryshme. Se shpejti do tu le pasi po me afron ora e vdekjes. Nuk kam asnje pasuri tjeter qe tua le ju, pervec ketij diamandi. Por duhet qe ti beni nje vend qe ta vendosni - sepse nuk qendron dot ku mund.

Erdhi ora dhe tregtari vdqi. Diamandi i ngeli familjes se tij. U munduan qe ti gjenin nje vend qe ta linin sic u kishte mesuar tregtari. Gjeten nje mermer ne forme trekendeshi me kende te barabarta dhe u mundua qe ta vinin ne qender te tij por diamandi nuk qendronte. U merziten se nuk gjenin dot nje vend ku ta vinin. Vendosen nje rrobe te bardhe nen diamand mbi mermer qe te sherbente si mbeshtetese, por diamandi perseri nuk qendronte. Perseri u merziten. Me vone, shtruan nje rrobe tjeter persiper rrobes se pare dhe e provuan. Diamandi qendroi kesaj here. Me ne fund u gezuan dhe lavderuan Perendine.

Tani duhet te shohim se kush ishte tregtari; cfare perfaqeson qesja; parate; monedhat prej floriri; ruazat; diamandi; leke-shkembyesi; kush jane te afermit e tregtarit; cfare perfaqeson mermeri; cfare perfaqeson shtres; dhe se fundmi, cfare perfaqeson shtresa e dyte. Keto jane 11 gjera qe me duhet tu gjejme kuptimin.

Si fillim, une jam tregtari Irracional, pijanec, pertac, dhe i ngathet. Une jam marre me tregti per 40 a 50 vjet, dhe Zoti me gjeti mua si te denje per te dhene nje qese. Cfare eshte qesja? Eshte Ungjilli i Shenjte. Une e hap ate dhe brenda gjej monedha floriri fallco. Cfare jane monedhat e floririt? Jane hebrejtje te cilet thone se besojne, por feja e tyre eshte fallco, eshte e djallit.

Ne qese gjej edhe para fallco. Cfare perfaqesojne parate fallco? Jane besimtaret qe thone se besojne, por besimi i tyre eshte fallco, eshte e djallit. Ne qese gjej edhe ruaza fallco. Cfare perfaqesojne ruazat fallco? Ato perfaqesojne heretiket qe thone se besojne ne Trinine e Shenjte por edhe feja e tyre eshte e gabur, edhe ajo eshte e djallit. Cfare eshte diamandi? Eshte Perendia dhe Zoti yne Jezu Krisht. Kush jane leke-shkembyesit? Ata jane profetet qe kishin folur per Birin dhe Fjalen e Atit te perjetshem dhe te gjithefuqishem. Kush jane te afermit e tregtarit? Ata jane besimtart e Krishtere Orthodhokse, bijte dhe bijat e Krishtit. Cfare eshte trekendeshi barabrinjes? Eshte njeriu qe thote se beson por besimi i tij nuk eshte i mjaftueshem qe ti sjelli shpetim; diamandi nuk qendron pa levizur. Cfare nevojitet tjeter? Rroba e pare si shtrese eshte e nevojshme, por diamandi, qe perfaqeson Krishtin, nuk qendron. Nje person qe thote se beson ne Trinine e Shenjte ka shtresen e pare, dashurine qe ai person ka per Zotin, por kjo nuk eshte e mjaftueshme, sepse shtresa e dyte nevojitet. Vetem ashtu diamandi ze vend. Cfare perfaqeson shtresa e dyte? Eshte personi qe beson ne Trinine e Shenjte dhe do Zotin dhe vellezerit e tij; vellezerit e tij jane shtresa e dyte. Pastaj diamandi, pra Jezu Krishti, qendron.

Personi qe ka Zotin ne zemren e tij ka cdo gje te mire dhe asnjehere nuk mekaton. Dhe kur nuk e ka diamandin ne zemren e tij, dashurine, pra Krishtin, ai ka djallin. Dhe kush ka djallin, ka cdo gje te keqe dhe i ben te gjitha mekatet. Keshtu pra vellezer, une do tu le me shendet, por kur te ndahem nga ju, nuk e di nese Zoti do te me lejoje qe tu takoj perseri apo jo. Nuk kam asgje tjeter qe mund tua le si ngushellim, apo si strehe, apo si mbrojtje, pervec diamantit. Por duhet ti beni nje vend qe ta vendosni. Ky diamand permban te gjitha virtytet e Krishtera, shpirterore dhe fizike, dhe kushdo qe eshte pare si i denje qe ta mbaje ne zemer, do te kete fat te madh, pasi ai eshte nje thesar te pacmueshem.



*Mesimi i Asketikut*

Nje asketik iu lut Perendise qe ti zbulonte te gjitha misteret. Teksa e la qeline e tij per te shkuar ne nje fshat ngjitur, takoi nje engjell rruges por nuk e dinte qe ishte engjell. Ai kujtonte se engjelli ishte nje njeri. Duke ecur, kaluan prane nje kali te ngordhur. Asketiku mbajti hunden me dore, engjelli nuk e mbajti. Ecen pak me tutje dhe kaluan prane nje lope te ngordhur qe qelbte ere te keqe. Perseri, asketiku mbajti hunden me dore kurse engjelli jo. Ecen ca me tutje dhe hasen ne nje qen te ngordhur; asketiku mbajti hunden me dore, engjelli jo.

Kur sapo arriten ne fshat, takuan nje vajze te bukur te veshur me nje fustan te bukur dhe zbukuruar me argjend. Ne ate moment engjelli mbajti hunden me dore. Duke pare nje gje te tille, asketiku iu pergjigj: "Cfare je ti - engjell, njeri, apo djall? Kaluam prane nje kali te ngordhur dhe ti nuk e mbajte hunden me dore. Te njejten gje bere edhe me lopen dhe qenin e ngordhur. Nuk te pashe te zije hunden me dore. Tani qe takuam nje vajze kaq te bukur ze hunden me dore?"

Engjelli pastaj e shfaqi veten dhe i tha: "Asgje tjeter nuk i mban Zotit me shume ere te keqe se sa krenaria." Dhe pasi ia tha kete, engjelli u zhduk.

Asketiku menjehere u kthye ne qeline e tij dhe po qante per mekatet e tij, duke iu lutur Zotit qe ta mbronte nga tundimet e djallit dhe te mos binte viktime e krenarise qe do ti sillte humbjen e shpetimit.



*Prifti i Zgjuar*

Ishte nje njeri qe shkonte tek i njejti prift per rrefim per shume vite. Kur po shkonte per rrefim nje dite, e kapi priftin duke bere dashuri me nje grua. Tha me vete: "Oh i mjeri une. I jam rrefyer atij per kaq vite dhe do jem i mallkuar. Pavaresisht se sa mekate ai me ka falur mua, ato nuk do me jene falur me te vertete."

Me te thene kete, u largua. Gjate rruges, e mori etja. Duke ecur me tej, pa uje te rrjedhshem dhe tha: "Nese uji ketu eshte kaq i pastert, kushedi sa i pastert duhet te jete atje ku buron?"

U perkul dhe piu uje. Duke vazhduar rrugen, arriti tek burimi nga buronte uji dhe c'te shikonte, uji buronte nga goja e nje qeni. Psheretiti duke thene: "Ah i mjeri une! Ndota veten!"

Nje engjell i Zotit i tha: "Perse nuk ishte i ndotur kur pive uje, dhe vetem tani qe e shikon te dali nga goja e nje qeni, te vjen krupe? Po pyes veten, a nuk e krijoi Zoti qenin, ai Zot qe krijoi edhe qiellin, edhe token, dhe gjithcka? Nese qeni nuk eshte i pastert, mos u merzit; uji nuk eshte i tij. Eshte e njejta gje edhe me priftin qe degjoi rrefimet e tua. A mos valle falja e mekateve ishte e tij? . Duke qene se ai eshte prift, qendron me lart se mbreterit dhe se engjejt. Cfare te duhet ty nese ai beri mekat me ate gruan? Ai eshte goja e qenit, keshtu qe mos u merzit. Cfaredo mekat qe ai te fali, te eshte falur. Shko tani dhe rrefeja keto qe te thashe priftit dhe kerkoi te falur. Ai do te gjykohet nga Zoti."

Pastaj engjelli u zhduk. Njeriu shkoi me vrap tek prifti dhe i rrefeu gjithcka qe i kishte ndodhur. Pasi degjoi te gjithe historine, prifti qau, u pendua dhe shpetoi.

Duhet te bejme me faj gjithmone veten jo te tjeret, dhe vetem keshtu mund te shpetojme.



*Doktori Shpirteror*

Nje sundimtar i pasur mblodhi shume pasuri. Asnjehere nuk donte qe te shkonte te rrefehej, dhe as nuk ndihmonte te vobektet. Kishte nje djale rreth 10 vjec. Erdhi nje dite ku sundimtari u semur. Familja i tha qe te rrefente mekatet e tij, qe te bente dicka per shpirtin e tij. Ai iu pergjigj atyre: "Per aq kohe sa im bir eshte mire, ai do beje dicka per shpirtin tim." Ai ishte komplet ne anen e djallit dhe nuk e ndryshonte mendjen.

Ne te njejtin vend ku jetonte sundimtar, jetonte edhe nje prift shume virtuoz, i cili e ruajti mjekren, veshi rroba laike dhe shkoi tek shtepia e sundimtarit. Trokiti ne dere. Dikush i erdhi tek dera dhe i tha se cfare kerkonte. Ai iu pergjigj: "Jam nje kalimtar qe rastisi te kaloje nga keto ane. Mesova qe sundimtari eshte semure dhe erdha qe ta shoh se une jam doktor."

Ata e lane menjehere brenda. Te gjithe te afermit i ishin mbledhur tek koka sundimtarit dhe po i benin ysmet. Doktori i tha: "Si eshte pacienti?"

Pacienti iu pergjigj: "Jam shume keq, zoteri."

Doktori e pyeti: "Cfare te kane thene doktoret e fshatit tend?"

Pacienti iu pergjigj: "Me thone se jam shume keq dhe ne prag te vdekjes."

Doktori shpirteror i mori doren dhe i tha: "Dhe une te them se je duke vdekur. Por nese bejme nje ilac qe di une, nuk ke per te vdekur."

Ai kerkoi per nje tas me uje dhe pak miell. I perzieu mire e mire dhe pretendoi sikur gjoja shtoi dicka tjeter duke thene: "Ilaci eshte gati; ajo qe na ka mbetur vetem eshte qe djali yt te vije ketu dhe une i cpoj pak gishtin me gjilpere ne menyre qe ti hedhim ilacit tre pika gjak nga gjaku i tij. Pastaj do te ta jap ta pish dhe do behesh mire."

Djali po luante me ca femije te tjere. Derguan dike qe ta merrte dhe ta sillte atje: "Hajde bir se ka ardhur nje doktor qe do te sherroje babane tend." Djali donte qe te vazhdonte lojen, por ata e moren me force. Kur e pa doktori i tha: "Hajde bir se me duhet qe te te cpoj gishtin me nje gjilpere dhe te te marr vetem 3 pika gjak qe ti hedh ketij ilaci, te cilin do ta pije babai tend qe te sherrohet menjehere."

Djali i tha: "Pse budalla jam une qe te cpoj gishtin?"

Doktori iu pergjigj: "Eshte ne doren tende bir, nese babai yt jeton apo vdes. Nuk te vjen keq se sa eshte munduar babai tend per te mbledhur kete pasuri qe do ta lere ty?"

Djali iu pergjigj: "Une nuk e cpoj gishtin tim, dhe nuk dua tia di nese im ate rron apo vdes." Pastaj iku.

Prifti i tha pacientit: "Jam prifti i zones dhe e bera kete gje qe te tregoj ty se nuk duhet te presesh nga djali yt qe te te shpetoje shpirtin."

Pacienti pastaj u ngrit. "Une," tha ai, "e kam mallkuar shpirtin tim per ti lene tim biri gjithe kete pasuri. Dhe ai nuk denjoi qe te me jepte 3 pika gjaku qe te me mbante ne jete? Ke te drejte o prift."

Menjehere sundimtari kerkoi librat e llogarise se tij, testamentin, dhe i grisi te gjitha. I ndau te gjitha pronat dhe pasurite e tij e nuk la asgje. Keshtu e la te birin e vete varfanjak, por vete fitoi parajsen dhe gezoi ne perjetesi.

Tani, te gjithe ju qe keni djem, mos shpresoni duke thene: "Djali im eshte i mire dhe do mendoje edhe epr shpirtin tim." pasi jane veprat qe gjithesecili nga ju beni ne kete jete, qe do tu shperblehen ne jeten qe po vjen.



*Zgjedhja*

Ishte njehere nje grek qe tha: "Dua te behem hebre." Jeta ka 3 ligje: ligji i natyres se Hebrejve, ligji i mishit i Turqve, dhe ligji shpirteror i te Krishtereve.

Greku tha: "Dale te shikoj ligjin e natyres."

Ai e lexoi: "Ai qe ta merre gunen, merrja edhe ti atij. Ai qe te mashtron duke te marre 10 leke, mashtroje edhe ti ate e merri 20. Ai qe te vret vellane, vrije edhe ti ate."

Greku tha: "Mora nje rruge te gjate. Dikush mu afrua qe te me merrte gunen. Une, duke u bazuar ne ligjin e natyres,  desha ti merrja gunen e tij. Ai nuk me lejonte, keshtu ose une do te vrisja ate, ose ai do te me vriste mua."

Greku tha: "Ligji i Hebrejve nuk eshte gje. Tani dua te behem Turk (musliman)." Mori ligjin e materies te Turqve, e lexoi, dhe mesoi se lejon joshjen e femrave dhe gjera te tjera te tilla te pahijshme.

Greku e lexoi dhe tha: "As ky ligj nuk me pelqen; eshte per derra.'

Perseri ndryshoi mendjen: "Nga turk, do behem i Krishtere." Mori ligjin shpirteror, e lexoi, dhe mesoi se ligji na meson se: "Qe kushdo qe te merr gunen, jepi edhe gunen tjeter qe ke, dhe kushdo qe te vjedh 10 leke, jepi edhe 10 te tjera, dhe kushdo qe te bie me shpulle ne faqen e djathte, ktheji edhe faqen e majte qe te godase edhe ate."

Greku pastaj tha: "Po e provoj. Do eci rruges, dhe nese dikush vjen qe te me rrembeje gunen, une sipas ligjit, do ti them, dale vella, merr edhe kete gunen tjeter.'

"Dikush vjen qe te me vjedhi 10 leke, dhe une do ti them: 'Prit vella, do te te jap edhe 10 leke te tjera.' Dikush vjen qe te me godasi; do ti kthej edhe krahun tjeter qe te me godasi edhe ate krah.

"Me duket se sado i djallezuar apo i eger qe te jete njeriu, nese i flas ne menyre paqesore dhe perdor fjale te embla dhe te perulta, ai do preket dhe ose do ma ktheje gunen, ose te pakten nuk do te me vrasi. Por nese i bej rezistence, ai ose do te me vrasi, ose une do te vras ate. Pra ky ligj, ligji shpirteror, eshte i mire, dhe une do behem i Krishtere."




*Trinia e Shenjte dhe Rimisherimi*

Pa nje gur, pa nje eshke, dhe pa dru te thata, nuk mund te ndezesh zjarr. Ashtu si nevojiten keto te treja per zjarrin, e njejta gje eshte edhe me Trinine e Shenjte; eshte tre me nje. Ashtu si shiu eshte uje, bresher, dhe debore, ama qe te treja jane te nje natyre. Shpirti eshte nje; nje person i jep jete Fjales. Pastaj vjen fryma; i perket shpirtit dhe jo trupit. Shpirti eshte i njejte me te Atit, fjala eshte e nje lloji me Birin dhe Fjalen e Zotit, ndersa fryma e shpirtit eshte e njejte me Shpirtin e Shenjte.

Shpirti i jep jete fjales me anen e mendjes, se dyti, i jepet jete me ane te buzeve. Ashtu si Fjala eshte krijuar nga shpirti ne fillim dhe nuk e shfaq veten, dhe pastaj shfaqet me buze, ashtu kish lindur edhe Fjala dhe Biri i Perendise nepermjet Atit perpara gjithe koherave. Por nuk ia shfaqte veten njerezve, por qendronte ne gjirin e Atit.

Ne te njejten menyre, Ai lindi perseri nga buzet e Profeteve dhe nga Virgjeresha e Perjetshme e Tereshenjte Mari, dhe u be nje manifest per gjithe boten. Lindja nga mishi, kur Ai e shfaqi veten dhe kur natyra e tij njerezore vuajti ne kryq - materia e trupit te tij - natyra e tij hyjnore ngeli e pandryshuar dhe kjo u quajt rilindja e dyte. Dhe ashtu si dielli ndricon nje peme teksa luleshtari eshte duke i prere deget e saj me sepate, pema vuan teksa i priten deget, por rrezet e diellit ngelen te paprera dhe te palenduara, e tille shte natyra hyjnore e Krishtit tone. Edhe pse ne kohen e pasionit te tij hyjnia e tij u bashkua me turpin dhe nuk u nda prej tij, ashtu si dielli nuk u nda nga pema dhe nuk vuajti, ashtu edhe natyra e tij njerezore vuajti sic vuajti edhe pema, teksa natyra e tij hyjnore ngeli e paprekur si dielli.

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I MANASTIRIT TË SHËN KOZMAIT*1 

LLAMBRINI MITRUSHI

Ky kodik, në të cilin janë regjistruar kontratat e martesës prej vitit 1819-1843, ka qenë ruajtur
deri në maj të vitit 1957 në manastirin e shën Kozmait në fshatin Kolkondas, dhe më 1957
zëvendësia e Fierit ia dërgoi ipeshkvnisë (peshkopatës) së Beratit, ku ndodhet dhe sot 2.
Kodiku është i mbuluar me tre kapakë. Kapaku i jashtëm është pergamenë, me ngjyrë krem
dhe mjaft i zverdhur nga koha. Mbi sipërfaqen e tij dallohen kuadrate të formuara nga dy viza
të holla paralele në ngjyrë kafe; në pjesën anësore ky kapak paloset me një gjerësi prej 5.6
cm., në një mënyrë që e mbulon krejt kodikun; faqja e sipërme e kapakut është e grisur së
gjati dhe mungon gati gjysma. Sipër, mbi pjesën e pagrisur, lexohen këto shënime: ky
regjistër i të shentit Belegradit, Joasafit  martesat. Kapaku i midistë është karton i bardhë
dhe paloset në pjesën anësore si i pari. Në sipërfaqen e tij janë shkruar disa shënime të
parregullta, me karakter fetar. Kapaku i brendshëm është letër pak e trashë me ngjyrë të
murrme. Në sipërfaqen e fletës së parë të këtij kapaku është shkruar në dy rreshta ky shënim
i plotë: Ky regjistër i përket të shenjtit të Belegradit Joasafit, për kontratat e martesës, dhe në
fletën e dytë janë shkruar në mënyrë të çrregullt: Unë Kola, dhe më poshtë: Unë Petro shkruaj.
Fletët e kodikut janë të bardha dhe pak të zverdhura nga koha, të trasha, pak të ashpra dhe
pa vija, me format 22.5 cm x 15.5 cm. Përmban gjithsej 96 fletë të ndara në 5 fashikuj që
kanë qenë të qepur me spango, kurse tashti janë të shkëputur dhe 8 fletë të veçanta me
format të ndryshëm.
I gjithë kodiku është i shkruar me dorë, në gjuhën greke3. Për shkrimin e tij është përdorur
ngjyrë e zezë dhe kafe, diku e errët dhe diku e zbardhur. Regjistrimi i kontratave është bërë
nga persona të ndryshëm, siç e venë në dukje kaligrafitë e ndryshme ose siç e shkruajnë ata
vetë mbi kapakun e regjistrit: Unë Kola, Unë Petro shkruaj. Shkruesit, shpesh herë, duke
mos e njohur mirë gjuhën greke, shkruajnë me gabime ortografike dhe shumë veshje i
emërojnë në formën dialektike4 të përdorur nga vetë vendësit. Data nuk shënohet rregullisht
në çdo kontratë, ngandonjëherë shkruhet vetëm muaji, ose shkruhet në të njëjtin muaj ose
në të njëjtin vit ose nuk shkruhet datë fare. Në fletët e bashkuara të kodikut janë regjistruar
303 kontrata martese dhe në 7 fletët e veçanta janë regjistruar 12 kontrata martese të viteve
1824 dhe 1825. Në njërën nga këto fletë, me format 20 cm x 14.5 cm, në faqen verso është
shkruar me një shkrim jo fort të lexueshëm dhe me gabime një dëftesë që u përkthye në këtë
mënyrë:
Nëpërmjet kësaj letre bëj të ditur, unë, Naumi i Pjetrit në Çipllak, mijëra aspra, njëqind grosh,
100 tallara kollorate dhe kthehen me diferencë (kamatë) një velenxë, deri në afatin e Shënmitrit
dhe të jetë sigurimi i së vërtetës në çdo kriter.
Njëzetë e gjashtë tetor 1824. Dëshmitar Dhimitrin.
Unë, Risto Trifoni, dëshmitar.
Kurse në një fletë tjetër të veçantë me format 14 cm x 9.5 cm, janë mbajtur shënime llogarie
për marrjen e taksës për çdo kontratë të shkruar.
Sipas listës së emrave të fshatrave të nxjerra nga kontratat e këtij kodiku, në juridiksionin e
manastirit të shën Kozmait bënin pjesë 86 fshatra; 74 emra fshatrash prej tyre gjenden dhe
sot përreth Kolkondasit, kurse 12 emra fshatrash të tjerë nuk gjenden. Interes të veçantë
ndër këta ka emri i fshatit Muzaqi, si mbeturinë e emrit të krahinës së Myzeqesë, të cilin e
gjejmë të shkruar disa herë në këtë kodik; ai duhet të ketë qenë brenda këtij territori që bën
pjesë në juridiksionin e manastirit të shën Kozmait.
Manastiri i shën Kozmait është ndërtuar pranë kishës së shën Mërisë në fshatin Kolkondas,
rreth 10 km larg Fierit, për të kujtuar murgun Kozma. Ky murg ishte mik i Ali pashë Tepelenës
dhe u vra nga njerëzit e Ahmet Kurt pashës së Beratit në kohën kur po kthehej nga predikimet
që kish bërë në Myzeqe. Manastiri u ndërtua pikërisht në afërsi të vendit ku u gjet trupi i
murgut Kozma, i cili pas vrasjes u quajt nga të krishterët dëshmor i krishtërimit dhe u mbiquajt
shën Kozma. Manastiri u ndërtua me ndihma të mbledhura në popull pas thirrjes që Ali pashë
Tepelena u bëri me anë të këtyre dy letrave që po ribotojmë këtu poshtë5:

*Letra e parë:*
_Juve rum6 të nahijes së Beratit, myzeqarë dhe vlleh grabovarë, katunde dhe çifliqe. Ju
lajmëroj se ja ku vura një epitrop që të më ndreqë manastirin e plakut Kozma; ndihmova dhe
unë me aspra e të ndihmoni dhe ju si tju thotë dhespoti, me qëllim që të ndreqet ky manastir.
Për ata që nuk do të japin ndihmën e tyre, do të më mbetet hatëri dhe pastaj do ti paguajnë
dyfish.
Sikundër ju urdhëroj ashtu të bëni pas këtij vendimi.
Në Gjirokastër, më 12 shtator 1813._


*Letra e dytë:*
_Hair duaxhitë e mi, mitropolit i Beratit, Kolë Mitro dhe Haxhi Janko. Ju përshëndes dhe ju
kallzoj se i mora vesh sa më shkruat dhe u informova me anën e igumenit; u gëzova shumë
që u kujdesët për plakun Kozma. Ja tek po vjen aty tani igumeni dhe Nikolla bashkë me
kryemjeshtrin dhe të vini të ndreqni odat dhe kullat e manastirit, i cili të bëhet më i miri nga të
gjithë manastiret, sepse me ardhjen time aty dëshëroj ta gjej të mbaruar. Pra, të kujdeseni të
gjithë që ta ndreqni dhe të gjithë rumët e Beratit, të mëdhenj e të vegjël, të ndihmojnë. Po i
shkruaj dhe Ibrahim Arapit tju ndihmojë në çdo punë. Të bëni si ju shkruaj. Ju përshëndes.

Në Janinë, 12 shtator 1813. 7_

Për miqësinë e Ali pashë Tepelenës me murgun Kozma në popull ruhet kjo gojëdhënë: Një
ditë shën Kozmai, gjatë një udhëtimi, takon në Tepelenë Ali pashën, i cili në këtë kohë ishte
bej dhe jo i dëgjuar, dhe i thotë fjalët e tij profetike: Do bëhesh pasha i madh, do marrësh
Janinën dhe selinë e Kurt pashait të Beratit, do zgjerosh shumë kufijtë e pashallëkut tënd me
mjekrën e kuqe në Stamboll. Pas disa vjetësh, kur Ali pasha pa se thëniet e Shën Kozmait
po vërtetoheshin, e bëri mik të tij, por pa e kuptuar shprehjen e fundit të murgut me mjekrën
e kuqe në Stamboll, që donte të thoshte se turqit do ta vrisnin dhe kokën e prerë me mjekrën
e skuqur në gjak do ta çonin në Stamboll.
Populli i Myzeqesë murgun Kozma e besonte deri vonë si parashikues të ngjarjeve me rëndësi,
si të shpërthimit të luftërave dhe varfërimit të popullit; prandaj, pas çdo ngjarje me rëndësi që
ndodhte ose mendonin se do të ndodhte, thoshnin: ka thënë Shën Kozmai.  Jeromanahu
(kallogjeri) Kozma, shkruan Gj. Haxhi Mihali, në atë kohë të egër dhe të errët, përveç këshillave
fetare, popullit i jepte dhe këshilla njerëzore dhe rekomandonte nxehtë dhe çeljen e shkollave
të veçanta. Shkolla e parë në këtë kështjellë (Berat) u çel më 1870, një vit pas ardhjes
jeromonakut Kozmajt, vazhdon Haxhi Mihali8. Por data e ardhjes së murgut Kozma në
Berat provohet më saktë nga një shënim në një libër fetar të kishës së shën Gjergjit të kalasë
së Beratit, ku thuhet: 1777, muaji gusht, 22, ditë e martë. Erdhi asqeti dhe na predikoi tri ditë,
i quajtur Kozma Hieromonahu dhe preu florinjtë e grave9. Aty nga fundi i shekullit të 18-të,
shtypjet dhe raprezaljet e qeveritarëve turq kundër të krishterëve kishin bërë që krahina të
tëra të ndërronin fenë. Për ti bërë ballë kësaj gjendjeje veproi në Shqipërinë e jugut murgu
Kozma.
Në këto veprime, me sa duket, ai gëzonte në fillim përkrahjen e Kurt pashës së Beratit, i cili
i kishte dhuruar një fron për të hipur mbi të kur do të predikonte, dhe pastaj edhe të Ali pashë
Tepelenës. Por më vonë Kozmai u vra nga njerëzit e Kurt pashës, ndërsa Ali pashë Tepelena
e nderoi duke ndërtuar për kujtim të tij manastirin në Kolkondas. Kjo kujdesje nga ana e Aliut
na bën të themi se murgu mund të ketë qenë një këshilltar i fshehtë i Ali pashë Tepelenës dhe
i shërbente me veprimet e tij, sidomos kundër Kurt pashës së Beratit, dhe për këtë shkak
kryesor mundet që u diktua dhe u vra nga njerëzit e Kurt pashës.
Ky kodik, si dokument i së drejtës zakonore, ka rëndësi historike dhe etnografike. Në këtë
kohë Turqia ruante ende mënyrën e vjetër të administrimit, të mbështetur në ligjet fetare të
sheriatit, kurse popullsive jomuslimane sulltanët u kishin njohur të drejtën të administroheshin
sipas zakoneve dhe kanuneve të tyre. Kështu elementi ortodoks, i udhëhequr nga kisha,
formonte një komunitet më vete dhe kishte si organ drejtues mitropolinë; kjo përfshinte në
juridiksionin e saj jo vetëm çështjet fetare, por edhe ato civile. Myzeqeja, në fillim të kësaj
periudhe, bënte pjesë në pashallëkun e Ali pashë Tepelenës dhe pas shembjes së këtij
pashallëku përfshihej në sanxhakun e Beratit. Po kështu dhe nga pikëpamja administrative
kishtare varej nga mitropolia e Beratit me dhespot Joasafin.
Mitropolitët i pajisnin kishat e manastiret e dioqezës së tyre me regjistra të quajtur kodikë,
ku regjistroheshin çështje të ndryshme, si veprime llogarie mbi të hyrat e të dalat e kishës
ose manastirit, lindjet, martesat, shkurorëzimet, vdekjet, testamentet etj.
Dhespoti i Beratit, Joasafi, kishte pajisur me kodikë të tillë dhe manastirin e shën Kozmait.
Këtë kodik, që bën fjalë për kontratat e martesës, e quante pronë personale të tij, siç e
vërteton shënimi mbi kapakun e këtij kodiku, ku shkruhet: Ky regjistër i përket të shënjtit të
Beligradit, Joasafit. Joasafi nga këto lloje kodikësh kishte një burim të ardhurash që i vilte nga
populli, siç e vë në dukje shënimi i gjetur në një fletë të veçantë në këtë kodik, ku janë shënuar
llogaritë për regjistrimin e kontratave. Sipas këtij shënimi, për çdo kontratë të shkruar merrej
një taksë prej 3 groshësh.
Kodiku, si burim etnografik, hedh dritë për studimin e dokeve të martesës, të veshjeve dhe
onomastikës në krahinën e Myzeqesë në gjysmën e parë të shekullit të 20-të. Në këtë punim
do të marrim në shqyrtim vetëm doket e lidhura me kontratat e martesës, të cilat, me disa
ndryshime, u ruajtën në përgjithësi deri në vitet e para të pasçlirimit të vendit nga banorët
fshatarë autoktonë të Myzeqesë, të mbiquajtur lalë; madje dhe sot aty-këtu gjejmë mbeturina
me forma të reja të këtyre zakoneve.
Sipas kodikut formulimi i kontratave bëhej në këtë mënyrë:
Me mirëdashjen e Atit, me bashkëveprimin e birit dhe me fuqinë e shpirtit të shenjtë, sot unë,
Sotir Gjino nga Korkutasi, fejoj nipin tim, Thoma, me të bijën e Papa Avramit, nga Kolkondasi,
Sotira, për grua legale dhe i jap asaj dhuratë para martese 150 grosh d.m.th. njëqind e
pesëdhjetë dhe rrobat si më poshtë:
Të djalit Të nuses
2 jelekë stofi të mira Prika sipas zakonit bashkë
me shtojet këmishët dhe ndërresat.
1 peshli
1 shegun shajaku
1 qeleposh dhe brez argjendi
1 pushai, futa dhe brez
1 gjerdan me rupe
2 palë këpucë
6 palë këpucë
Jam dakord Jam dakord
Unë Sotir Gjino veqil i djalit Babai i vajzës Papa Avrami
Dëshmitarët: Marku i Janko Gjinos, shkes; dhe dëshmitar Vasil Dhespoti. Dëshmitar Niko
Doda.
Uroj atyre shëndet dhe bekimin e Avramit dhe qoftë për dëshmi.
Siç shihet nga përmbajtja e kontratës, qëllimi i shpalljes së një dokumenti të tillë ishte i dyfishtë:
në një anë të legalizohej fejesa dhe në anën tjetër të mbahej premtimi i dhënë nga dy palët
për përgatitjen e pajës.
Më vonë, deri në vitet e para çlirimit, aktmarrëveshja për fejesën dhe prikën bëhej në këtë
mënyrë: Ditën e fejesës, në shtëpinë e djalit shtrohej një drekë e pasur. Pasi hahej dreka,
fillohej biseda e përgatitjes së pajës dhe afati i ndejtjes në fejesë. Në bisedim merrnin pjesë
2-3 veta nga të afërmit e vajzës dhe një mik; po kështu dhe nga pala e djalit, 2-3 veta të
familjes dhe lajmësi (fejesat më parë janë bërë me lajmësi). Pala e vajzës i kërkonte babait
të dhëndrit një sasi paràsh, të quajtura para agërllëku, velenxën, rrobat e nuses dhe këpucë
për prindët ose xhaxhallarët e nuses, kurse pala e dhëndrit kërkonte sasinë e pajës së arkës
dhe disa peshqeshe, si këmisha ose peshqirë për burrat dhe linja për gratë e fëmijët e familjes
dhe të farefisit, të cilat detyrohej ti sillte nusja bashkë me pajën. Në kërkesa, thonë pleqtë,
zakonisht nuk janë prishur fejesat, se kërkesat bëheshin brenda gjendjes ekonomike të të dy
palëve; por, megjithatë, bëhej një farë përpjekjeje nga të dy palët sa të arrinin marrëveshje.
Pas marrëveshjes kjo shkruhej në dy kopje dhe e ruante secila palë deri sa bëhej martesa e
të rinjve.
Sot, si kudo në krahina të ndryshme të Shqipërisë ashtu dhe në Myzeqe, zakoni i fejesave
me lajmësi dhe përpilimi i kontratave pothuajse është lënë krejt. Të rinjtë vendosin vetë për
fejesën dhe martesën e tyre dhe së bashku, nga të ardhurat e tyre, përgatisin mobiljet dhe
veshjet e tyre. Por aty-këtu ndeshet që disa prindër ushtrojnë një farë autoriteti në fëmijtë e
tyre dhe kërkojnë të ruajnë traditën e kontraktimit të paktën në formë verbale10. Për fejesën e
të rinjve dhe përgatitjen e pajës ka këtë ndryshim nga e kaluara: në vend të agërllëkut në para
(pasi marrja e parave, që konsiderohet si blerje, ndalohet me ligj), kërkojnë copa tekstili të
shprehura në metra; sipas gjendjes ekonomike kërkesa shkon nga 30 deri në 70 metra
kambriku, pupline e stofash të tjera për ndërresa, fustane etj.11.
Tradita e prikës në para, dhënë nga pala e djalit për vajzën, e quajtur në kodik dhuratë para
martese ose agirliq, e njohur te fshatarët e Myzeqesë me emrat agërllëk ose argllëk siç
del nga hulumtimet e bëra te pleqtë e Myzeqesë, nuk ka pasur qëllime shpërblimi për marrjen
e vajzës, por shpërblim për përgatitjen e pajës dhe të dhuratave që do të çonte nusja në
shtëpinë e burrit. Këtë formë shpërblimi që e dokumentojmë që nga fillimi i shekullit të 19-të
e vërteton më së miri forma e re që ka marrë agërllëku sot i shprehur në metra me të cilat
vajza përgatit pajën e saj.
Sipas këtij kodiku, zakoni që pala e dhëndrit ti bëjë nuses rrobat e martesës dhe të japë një
sasi para, ka qenë i banorëve autoktonë, lalëve të Myzeqesë. Kurse ardhësit nga krahinat e
tjera në disa raste u ishin përshtatur këtyre dokeve dhe shënonin në fund të kontratës së
kodikut sipas zakonit të myzeqarëve. Kurse në raste të tjera ardhësit mbanin doket e tyre,
siç shihet në kontratën 193 të këtij kodiku, sipas së cilës dhëndri merrte nga prindët e nuses
një sasi para dhe detyrohej ti bënte asaj vetëm rrobat e nusërisë. Ky zakon, aty nga çereku
i parë i shekullit tonë, filloi të hynte dhe në disa banorë autoktonë të Myzeqesë, sidomos në
qytetin e Fierit dhe më rrallë në fshatarët, dhe qëndroi deri në çlirimin e vendit. Sipas këtij
zakoni, ata prindër që dëshironin të martonin vajzat e tyre me djem të mirë, me zeje ose
shkollë, i jepnin dhëndrit një sasi para ose pasuri tjetër të patundshme, si tokë, rrënjë ullinj
etj., që përdoreshin ose mbeteshin si pasuri në emër të nuses.


*Burime bibliografike:*
_1. Ky artikull është botuar për herë të parë në Studime historike, viti 1965, nr.3, fq.175-180. Në këtë
artikull të gjitha shënimet me korsive janë të redaksisë. Shënimet e tjera janë të autorit. Për të njëjtin
kodik, nga e njëjta autore, shih: Ll. Mitrushi, Dasma në lalët e Myzeqesë, në Etnografia shqiptare II,
1963, f.182.
2. Në kohën kur u shkrua artikulli. Ky kodik prej kohësh gjendet në AQSH.
3. Përkthimi u bë nga Koço Bozhori.
4. Dialektore.
5. Përkthimi u bë nga Koço Bozhori.
6. Rumë quheshin nga Perandoria Osmane shtetasit e krishterë të perandorisë. Prej këndej dhe
Rumeli për pjesën europiane të perandorisë. Është një shmangie fonetike nga forma romë, banorë
të Perandorisë Romake të Lindjes.
7. Letrat janë botuar për herë të parë në vitin 1868 nga A. Aleksudhi, fl. 8.
8. Gj. Haxhi Mihali në Dituria, 1927, f. 336.
9. Po aty.
10. Teksti është lehtësuar nga frazeologjia e kohës.
11. Këto të dhëna tashmë janë vetëm me vlerë informuese historike._

----------


## Albo

*Kometë në kupën e qiellit*

Posi një nga kometat, që nga një kohë në tjetër shfaqen në kupën e qiellit, derdhin dritë të shkëlqyeshme dhe zhduken shpejt, kështu prezantohet përpara nesh dhe fytyra e ndritshme e Shën Kozmait.

Ky Shenjt nuk ishte nga ata fetarë e kallogjerë të paditur e mendjengushtë, që të ngjitur në letra të vdekura, harrojnë frymën e vërtetë të besimit fetar. Ai ishte një njeri me kulturë dhe me horizont mendor të gjerë dhe, natyrisht, me mendime fetare të larta.

Kjo gjë duket qartë si nga veprat ashtu dhe nga jetëshkrimi i tij, i shkruar në origjinal prej një admiruesi të tij. Këto na japin të kuptojmë se Shën Kozmai ishte njeri me vullnet të fortë dhe me aktivitet të palodhur. Në ato kohëra të zorshme të frikës ai, me mundime të mëdha dhe me rreziqe të patregueshme, shëtiti anembanë Shqipërinë; derdhi pasurisht dritën dhe mësimet e tij të çmueshme, dhe u përpoq që të forconte, të inkurajonte popullin e dëshpëruar. Me anën e këtij aktiviteti mundi ta shpëtojë dhe ta përmbajë.

Po si ia arriti vallë këtij qëllimi? Duke përhapur dritën në popull, duke çelur shkolla gjithkund dhe duke bindur popullin që ti mbante këto me çdo therori. Dhe kjo është merita e tij më e madhe.

Si një njeri me kulturë të e gjerë ai e dinte që kjo ishte e vetmja udhë për të formuar në shpirtin e popullit një fetarizmë, jo të dukshme, po të gjallë, të thjeshtë dhe të çliruar nga paragjykimet.

Eshtë e vërtetë! Pa dije nuk mund të ekzistojnë dhe idetë fetare të thjeshta. Padija është rrënja e shumë ligësive; po më tepër ajo është nëna e supersticioneve të errëta.- Ska dhe smund të ketë besim dhe kult fetar të pastër pa mësim.

Le të hedhim një vështrim të popullin tonë. Me hidhërim do të vërejmë se është degjeneruar në një shumicë të tij ideja fetare dhe gjer në çgradë ajo e ka humbur karakterin e saj të lartë dhe influencën bamirëse. Ajo në vend që të jetë burim aktiviteti të gjallë, të shfaqur në vepra të hijshme, ne njerëzillëk, përkundrazi krijon në shpirtin e tij paralogjizma të rrezikshme.

Për një të paditur Fe domethënë ceremonira, zakone dhe formalitete. Atij i duket se kur mban këto, i ka mbaruar të gjitha detyrat fetare. Këto supersticione, trashëgim i një të shkuare të gjatë, që kanë pushtuar shpirtin e një shumice të popullit, i përngjajnë Hidrës mitologjike, së cilës, kur i pritej një kokë, mbinte në vendin e saj një tjetër. Po është vallë kjo Feja e vërtetë? Janë Fe supersticionet e paarsyeshme e të errëta?

Kurrë, kurrë! Inteligjenca e Lartë që drejton gjithësinë e pajisi njeriun me arsye, që është zbulimi i vërtetë, një shkëndijë e dritës së tij të amëshuar. Mbi atë dritë, pra, të rrjedhur prej Atij vetë duhet të bazohet çdo besim.

Fe nuk janë zakonet dhe supersticionet prapanike, po sjellja e mirë, sinqeriteti dhe nderi në relacionet dhe shoqi-shoqin. Fe është të bësh detyrën, ti shërbesh njëri-tjetrit; Fe sidomos është të bëhesh theror për të mirën e përgjithshme, për atdheun. Këto janë shenjat e thjeshta dhe të gjalla të fesë, dhe në to na udhëheq arsyeja, e ndriçuar nga mësimi.

Ja përse Shën Kozmai punoi për ti frymëzuar popullit këto parime të larta; ja përse ai u përpoq që të përhapte dritën, të çelte shkolla Këto parime ai i vërtetoi dhe me shembullin e tij të bukur dhe sidomos me mbarimin heroik, duke ofruar jetën e vet si theror në altarin e idealit që ndiqte.

Urojmë që ajo fytyrë kaq e ndritshme të qëndrojë gjithnjë e gjallë përpara syve tanë dhe të na kujtojë gjithmonë karakterin e lartë të Fesë që është: Humanimi dhe theroria, drita dhe përparimi.


_+Kristofor Kissi
(Kryepiskopi i parë kanonik i Kishës sonë)_

----------


## Albo

*Shenja e kryqit*

_- Nga Shën Kozmai i Etolisë -
_
I tërëmiri Perëndi na dhuroi shumë gjëra. Por një nga dhuratat e Tij më të mëdha është shenja e Kryqit.
Me Kryqin bekojmë misteret e dëlira.
Me Kryqin hapim Parajsën.
Me Kryqin dëbojmë demonët dhe i djegim.
Por, së pari, ne duhet të kemi duart tona të pastra e të panjollosura nga mëkatet.
Dhe vetëm kështu, me bërjen e shenjës së kryqit, mund të dëbohet dhe të digjet djalli. Por, në qoftë se vetë jemi të ngarkuar me mëkate, atëherë kryqi që bëjmë nuk zihet (nuk ka vlerë).
Pra, vëllezër të mi, qoftë kur hani, qoftë kur pini verë ose ujë, qoftë kur shëtitni ose punoni, kryqi të mos ju mungojë kurrë.
Dëgjoni, o të Krishterë të mi, se si duhet të bëhet kryqi dhe çfarë domethënie ka. Ungjilli i Shenjtë thotë: Trinia e Shenjtë, Perendia, lavdërohet në qiell nga engjëjt. Por ti nuk mund të ngjitesh në qiell që t’i falesh Atij. Dhe atëherë ç’duhet të bësh?

Bashko të tre gishtërinjtë e dorës sate të djathtë. Vendose dorën tënde në kokë (në ballë) dhe thuaj:

Ashtu si ju, o engjëj, lavdëroni Trininë e Shenjtë në qiell, kështu edhe unë, si shërbëtor i padenjë, e lavdëroj dhe i falem Trinisë së Shenjtë. Dhe këta tre gishtërinj, siç janë të ndarë janë dhe të bashkuar. Kështu edhe Trinia e Shenjtë - Perëndia. Janë tri fytyra, por vetëm një Perëndi. Pastaj e zbret dorën tënde nga koka dhe e vendos në bark, duke thënë: Të falem dhe të adhuroj, Zoti im, sepse pranove dhe u trupëzove në barkun e Hyjlindëses për mëkatet tona: Vendose pastaj dorën tënde në supin e djathtë, duke thënë: Të lutem, Zoti im, të më falësh dhe të më vendosësh në të djathtën Tënde bashkë me të drejtët. Vendose në vazhdim në supin e majtë, duke thënë: Të lutem, Zoti im, mos më vendos nga e majta ku janë mëkatarët. Pastaj, duke u përkulur thellë deri në tokë, thuaj: Të lavdëroj, Perëndia im, të lutem dhe të adhuroj, sepse siç zbrite Ti në varr dhe në ferr, kështu do të zbres edhe unë.

----------


## ilia spiro

Sa here shkojme ne Kishe, puthim ikonen tende o Shen Kozma, Shenjtor i Kishes sone, se nuk lejove te shbeheshim te gjithe, por vure veten tende ne sherbimin tone dhe jeten tende si martir i Kishes. Sa here qe puthim lipsanin tend me besim ne marrim sherime. E  je sot atje ku prehen Shenjtoret.

----------


## ilia spiro

Gezuar festen e Shen Kozma Etolianit nga Kolkondasi!

----------


## Matrix

Ne daten 24 Gusht, Kisha Orthodhokse nderon kujtimin e Shen Kozmait te Etolise (ose te Kolkondasit).
Ky njeri eshte nje nga faktoret baze qe penguan islamizimin e jugut te Shqiperise, duke i qendruar besnik besimit te eterve. Kete ai e pagoi me jeten e vet duke u martirizuar ne Kolkondas te Fierit ne 24-Gusht-1779 nga pushtuesit otomane.

Ai eshte i njohur ne trojet Shqiptare per hirin e sherimeve dhe te profecive!

Ikona e shenjtorit:

----------


## Seminarist

Nuk eshte se e kam kap me ty, per tu kundervene ne cdo postim, por me duket se eshte mit i krijuar se Shen Kozmai eshte faktor baze per ndalimin e islamizimit te jugut te Shqiperise dhe se thjeshte per kete arsye u vra.

Ja disa probleme:

 - Predikimi i Shen Kozmait u be me firman-leje nga Porta e Larte.
 - Predikimi i tij, ndonese thellesisht kristian ortodoks, nuk binte kurrsesi haptazi ndesh me perandorine otomane dhe fene e saj islame.
 - Nje nga faktoret baze te islamizimit te jugut ne shek.18-19 ka qene Ali Pashe Tepelena, me te cilin Shen Kozmai kishte lidhje miqesore.
 - Islamizim ne jug ka edhe pas Shen Kozmait.
 - Nuk di te kete asnje rast qe ndonje fshat qe ishte ne te kthyer e siper ne islam te kete qendruar ne besimin ortodoks per shkak te nderhyrjes se Shen Kozmait.


Shen Kozmai eshte nje murg tipik agjiorit, me nje parafytyrim te caktuar gjeopolitik, ku identiteti bazohej me se shumti ne tipin e te qenit roman (romei) i krishtere me baze edukimin helen, pra ishte bizantinas i kulluar.
Si rrjedhim, shenjteria e tij dhe mesazhi i tij moral, ne nje kohe qe i pershtatet shtetit modern grek, qe u krijua mbi baza te forta te mentalitetit bizantin, ndersa bie ndesh me mentalitetin qe sherbeu per krijimin e komb-shtetit modern shqiptar, duhet pare ne kontekst.

----------


## Matrix

Shen Kozmai eshte nje faktor qe pengoi avancimin islamik ne jug per keto arsye:

1-) Ai me jeten dhe vepren e tij tregoi superioritetin e Besimin te Krishtere Orthodhoks ndaj atij islamik. Fakti qe shume turq u konvertuan ne orthodhoks nga predikimet e tij eshte nje shembull qe e tregon kete.

2-) Ai rizgjoi ne popull ndjenjat e krishtera ne kohen qe shume njerez po dorezoheshin ne islamizem

3-) Eshte e vertete se predikimet e tij u bene me leje nga sulltani dhe se ai nuk doli asnjehere kunder udheheqjes otomane. Kjo sepse ai ndoqi parimin: "Jepi Cezarit ate qe i takon Cezarit dhe Perendise ate qe i takon Perendise".
Pra, jepi turkut taksat, por shpirtin jepja vetem Perendise. Mos ndrysho fene per te shpetuar te ardhurat.
Ky ishte parimi qe shpetoi pjesen me te madhe te popujve ballkanike nga islamizimi, dhe po kete parim Shen Kozmai predikoi dhe ne tokat shqiptare.
Shqiptaret po ktheheshin ne turq per te shpetuar nga taksat dhe per te fituar privilegjet qe perandoria osmane u ofronte muslimaneve.
Shen Kozmai me jeten dhe veprat e tij u tregoi shqiptareve se keto gjera, sic shprehet ai: "mos ju dhimbsen po t'i humbisni, sepse nuk jane tuajat, vetem shpirti dhe Krishti eshte i juaji. Dhe ata nuk ua merr askush pervecse nqs i jepni vete".

Nqs Shqiptaret do i kishin ndjekur keto parime, pavaresia do kishte ardhur te pakten 100 vjet me pare, ashtu sic ndodhi me popujt orthodhokse. Por shqiptaret me ane te islamizimit humben identitetin e tyre, humben femijet e tyre (te cilet u moren nizame dhe u vrane per Turqine, sepse turqit vetem muslimanet merrnin nizame) dhe si rrjedhim dhe kulturen bizantine qe trasheguan nga koha para-osmane.

Lufta per liri e popullit grek e bere ne emer te besimit te krishtere dhe atdheut, solli pavaresine ne vitin 1821, sepse populli grek e ruajti identitetin e vet dhe rinine qe u bashkua dhe solli pavaresine. Kjo do te kishte ndodhur dhe me shqiptaret nqs nuk do ishin asimiluar ne nje fe tjeter.

----------


## Seminarist

> 1-) Ai me jeten dhe vepren e tij tregoi superioritetin e Besimin te Krishtere Orthodhoks ndaj atij islamik. Fakti qe shume turq u konvertuan ne orthodhoks nga predikimet e tij eshte nje shembull qe e tregon kete.


Nuk ka asnje te dhene qe turq (muslimane pra) te jene kthyer ne ortodoks per shkak te predikimit te Shen Kozmait. Ti leme menjeane historite e paprovueshme te ndonje oficeri turk qe pa filan mrekulli dhe qe u konvertua. Nuk ka ndonje zone apo fshat qe te dihej se po konvertohej ne islam dhe te jete forcuar ne ortodoksi per shkak te predikimit te tij.
Superioriteti i jetes eshte relativ. E kush mund ta dinte jeten e tij, aq me teper nje fshat apo fshatar qe vec e ka pare nje here te predikonte dhe te largohej prej andej? Per me teper, ne kohe te tij njihet edhe dukuria e shtrirjes se bektashijve po ne jug te Shqiperise, qe, po ashtu, nepermjet shenjterve te tyre kryenin cudira dhe perhapnin moral. 





> 2-) Ai rizgjoi ne popull ndjenjat e krishtera ne kohen qe shume njerez po dorezoheshin ne islamizem



Nqs njerezit po dorezoheshin per shkak te perfitimit personal, sic eshte miti i mos-paguarjes se taksave, ai nuk ka pas se cfare ndjenje kristiane te rizgjoje tek ta, sepse, derisa ne baze te sentimentit te tyre ishte perfitimi material e jo feja, ata nuk do ta degjonin gjithsesi.
Per me tej, pikerisht miti qendron ne ate se parafytyrohet sikur ortodokset kishin jetuar ne terror qe nga pushtimi turk ne shek 14 dhe ne kohe te Kozmait 4 shekuj me vone, njerezia ortodokse po e humbiste durimin dhe po dorezohej dalengadale presionit te islamizimit.
Pikerisht ky kontekst eshte perralle me mbret dhe nqs ngre nje hero mbi kete perrale, ke ngrejt nje mit...!!!!!


Ne e dime nga eksperienca sot ne shek.20-21, se sa e lehte eshte ta shkaterrosh njekohesisht fene por njekohesisht edhe ta quash veten se je ajo cfare ke mohuar. Psh kamunizmi e shkaterroi fene per 20 vjet dhe njekohesisht ateistat e betuar kamunist se kane per problem te thone qe njekohesisht jane ortodoks!!!!!!!

Problemi i taksave eshte i tejkaluar dhe ka nje kontekst te caktuar kohor. Ne koh te shen Kozmait, Epiri ishte nen Ali Pashe Tepelenen ne nje autonomi nga Stambolli dhe se nuk ma ha mendja qe miku i Ali Pashes, Kozmai, po ndalonte konvertimin per shkak te taksave ne kurriz te Ali Pashes. Mos te behemi naiv!





> Nqs Shqiptaret do i kishin ndjekur keto parime, pavaresia do kishte ardhur te pakten 100 vjet me pare, ashtu sic ndodhi me popujt orthodhokse. Por shqiptaret me ane te islamizimit humben identitetin e tyre, humben femijet e tyre (te cilet u moren nizame dhe u vrane per Turqine, sepse turqit vetem muslimanet merrnin nizame) dhe si rrjedhim dhe kulturen bizantine qe trasheguan nga koha para-osmane


Edhe ketu stonon historikisht. Kthesa e raportit te perqindjeve fetare ishte bere qe ne fundshekullin 16, dmth nja 200 vjet para Kozmait, keshtu qe predikimi i Shen Kozmait do ishte me vonese nqs do konsiderohej si faktor mos-humbje identiteti ortodoks, aq me teper si faktor i pavaresive te fituara me vone. Se dyti, ne identitetin e shqiptareve ortodokse bizantine nuk futen katoliket shqiptare.
Pra, prape do kishim nje Shqiperi te cunguar.


Greket e kane ruajtur identitetin e tyre bizantin dhe skane bere asgje me te larte se sa shqiptaret otomane. Po aq sa e kane humbur shqiptaret otomane identitetin e tyre nen otomanizem po aq e kane humbur edhe greket te tyrin ne bizantin.

Ceshtja e pavaresise ishte thjeshte politike: nje interes iluminist laik per klasicizmin qe europianet perendimore kujtonin s do gjenin tek greket otomane.
Asnje europian perendimor nuk vajti ne greqi per te luftuar per ortodoksine.

----------

